# بخش دانش آموزی > منابع کنکور > منابع زمین شناسی >  یکی تکلیف ما نظام جدیدی ها رو معلوم کنه

## SinaMegapolis

آقا یعنی چی اومدم منابع نظام جدید رو بررسی کنم همه قاطی پاطی اصلا اطلاعات کافی برای مقایسه کتاب ها تو اینترنت موجود نیست

گفتم بیام اینجا یه نظرسنجی بزنم ببینم شما چی استفاده می کنید و چجوری براتون جواب داده  :Yahoo (4): 

پ.ن چلاجور نظام جدید دو تا دی وی دی کنارش ۱۲۰ تومن چه خبره آخه (برای مقایسه باید بگم جامع مهر   ماه ۳۹ تومنه :Yahoo (21):  )

----------


## saj8jad

کتاب زمین شناسی میخوای از الان برای کنکور 1400 ؟  :Yahoo (21): 
زمین شناسی، از الان آخه؟! میگفتی ریاضیی فیزیکی چیزی باز قابل درک بود  :Yahoo (4): 

*پ.ن :* بین *زمین مهروماه* و *زمین میکرو گاج* یکیش رو بخونی کافیه، از الان منظورم نیست، از شهریور و مهر 99 به بعده

----------


## SinaMegapolis

> کتاب زمین شناسی میخوای از الان برای کنکور 1400 ؟ 
> زمین شناسی، از الان آخه؟! میگفتی ریاضیی فیزیکی چیزی باز قابل درک بود 
> 
> *پ.ن :* بین *زمین مهروماه* و *زمین میکرو گاج* یکیش رو بخونی کافیه، از الان منظورم نیست، از شهریور و مهر 99 به بعده


چیکار کنم خو میخوام زمین از الان بخونم چون سال بعد اینقدر سرم شلوغ میشه که وقت اینجا اومدن هیچ
وقت سر خاروندن هم دیگه ندارم :Yahoo (4): 

اگه رشته سواله میخوام برم دندون ولی از یه طرف دیگه میخوام زمین کنکور تو کمترین وقت بیشترین درصد رو بزنم که اگه یه وقت خواستم برم داروسازی چیزیم نشه
از طرفی تو رتبه های بالا درصد زمین تعیین کننده هست فکر کنم همه می دونید  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 

پ.ن. برای ریاضی و فیزیک الگو دارم خیالت راحت :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _POORYA_

*زمین؟!
کلا کتابو بخونی کافیه براش ، برای آزمون قلمچی سال کنکورت هم پنجشنبه های قبل آزمون یک ساعت بخونیش بسه
منابعم دقیقا همونایی که آقا سجاد گفت خوبن*

----------


## SinaMegapolis

> *زمین؟!
> کلا کتابو بخونی کافیه براش ، برای آزمون قلمچی سال کنکورت هم پنجشنبه های قبل آزمون یک ساعت بخونیش بسه
> منابعم دقیقا همونایی که آقا سجاد گفت خوبن*


پنجشنبه قبل از قلم چی این دفعه اومدم نیم ساعت کتاب درسی رو روزنامه وار خوندم که سریع برم سر درسای دیگه
بعد فرداش دیدم زده ده تا سوال ده دقیقه
من ۸ تا سوال و زدم تو ۵ دقیقه  :Yahoo (4): 
بعد که کارنامه اومد دیدم درصد زده ۱۳ :Yahoo (110): 

اینجوری با کتاب خوندن نمیشه یا باید درسنامه کتاب تست بخونم یا تست بزنم وگرنه ۹۰ درصد چیزا سر کنکور یادم می ره

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_بنظرم توکل کنید به خدا با ذکره یا زهرا ده بیس سه شونزده امرکیایه پدر سگ کنید یکی از کتابارو انتخاب کنید هفته ای یک ربع بخونید بالای چهل میزنید حالا کتابه هرچقدرم تلاش کرده باشه که سخت درس بده و زمینتو داغون کنه محکومی زمین نظام جدیدو بالای سی بزنی_

----------


## Mahdyu

زمین؟ :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
کتابم بخونی زیادشه. اونایی ام که دندون و دارو قبول میشن خیلیاشون بالای 10 نمیزنن زمینو :Yahoo (21):  اونوقت از الان واسه 1400 دنباله کتابه زمینی؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## SinaMegapolis

> زمین؟
> کتابم بخونی زیادشه. اونایی ام که دندون و دارو قبول میشن خیلیاشون بالای 10 نمیزنن زمینو اونوقت از الان واسه 1400 دنباله کتابه زمینی؟


چی بگم والا عوضش این تاپیک می مونه واس آیندگان به عنوان درس عبرت :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## reza2018

سلام،این که از الان زمین میخونی،بهترین کار هست...سال بعد خودت متوجه میشی.
از بین کتاب های زمین شناسی بازار،بهترینش مهروماه هست،هم مولف کار بلدی داره،هم به تعداد مناسب تست داره،هم درسنامه خوبی داره.قیمتش هم 150 تومن نیست :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mohamad_R

حالا برا یه درسی اینقدر جوش بیار که داوطلبا براش زیاد خودشون رو خسته میکنن و 

فیزیکی
شیمی 
ریاضی 
عربی 



اخه زمین هم شد درسی که بخوای از الان برا کنکور سال بعد امادش کنی؟

*
خیلی سبز خوبه*

----------


## Colonius

اولا تا اون موقع یادت میره چون حفظیات 99 درصدی داره درحدی الان بخونش که سال دیگه میخوای بخونی نگی وای اینا دیگه چین ؟! .یجوری  بخون حفظشون راحت شده باشه
هفته ای دونیم ساعت کافیه که به صورت 1.15 اول هفته و اخر هفته پخش شده باشه 1.15 اول هفته بیشتر مخصوص خوندن 1.15 دوم مخصوص مرور و احیانا تست 
خیلی سبز یا مهروماه خوبه ولی مهروماه یکم بهتره

----------


## Rafolin403

> آقا یعنی چی اومدم منابع نظام جدید رو بررسی کنم همه قاطی پاطی اصلا اطلاعات کافی برای مقایسه کتاب ها تو اینترنت موجود نیست
> 
> گفتم بیام اینجا یه نظرسنجی بزنم ببینم شما چی استفاده می کنید و چجوری براتون جواب داده 
> 
> پ.ن چلاجور نظام جدید دو تا دی وی دی کنارش ۱۲۰ تومن چه خبره آخه (برای مقایسه باید بگم جامع مهر   ماه ۳۹ تومنه )


تکلیف شما والا مشخصه تکلیف ما بدبختای نظام قدیمی اصن مشخص نیست!! :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Rafolin403

زمین شناسی رو میشه بدون تست زدن هم یه درصدی بزنیش و نهایتا باید دیگه بیشتر از ۳۰ بزنیش یجور بی مغزیه چون میشه تو اون تایم چندتا تست از اختصاصیا زد و رتبه رو خیلی خیلی خیلی بهتر کرد نسبت به بقیه
میتونی زمین رو روزنامه وار بخونی ولی دائما مرور کنی... تا سال بعد... بعدشم بشینی درست حسابی بخونیش ولی از رو کتاب
۲۰ درصد زمینو بزن
عوضش چندتا تست شیمی بیشتر بزن...
شیمی واسه دارو غوغا میکنه
ریاضی هم مهمه براش
تاثیر اینا خیلی بیشتر از زمینه اگه هم میگم ۲۰ درصد واسه اینه که از بقیه عقب نیفتی

----------


## _POORYA_

> پنجشنبه قبل از قلم چی این دفعه اومدم نیم ساعت کتاب درسی رو روزنامه وار خوندم که سریع برم سر درسای دیگه
> بعد فرداش دیدم زده ده تا سوال ده دقیقه
> من ۸ تا سوال و زدم تو ۵ دقیقه 
> بعد که کارنامه اومد دیدم درصد زده ۱۳
> 
> اینجوری با کتاب خوندن نمیشه یا باید درسنامه کتاب تست بخونم یا تست بزنم وگرنه ۹۰ درصد چیزا سر کنکور یادم می ره


*خب باید اونایی که مطمئنی رو جواب بدی ، من دوازدهمم شیش تا زدم ، کلا هم ی ربع خونده بودم بهم تراز ۷۲۰۰ داد*

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط SinaMegapolis


آقا یعنی چی اومدم منابع نظام جدید رو بررسی کنم همه قاطی پاطی اصلا اطلاعات کافی برای مقایسه کتاب ها تو اینترنت موجود نیست

گفتم بیام اینجا یه نظرسنجی بزنم ببینم شما چی استفاده می کنید و چجوری براتون جواب داده 

پ.ن چلاجور نظام جدید دو تا دی وی دی کنارش ۱۲۰ تومن چه خبره آخه (برای مقایسه باید بگم جامع مهر   ماه ۳۹ تومنه )


زمین از الان بخونی  اونم بری دی وی دی بخری  
کتاب خواستی همون مهر وماه رو بخر زمان کنکور بخونش نه الان*

----------


## mlt

_بچه ها کتاب درسی هم بخونیم یا درسنامه مهروماه کفاف میده؟
با درسنامه مهروماه میشه تمام تستا جواب داد ولی این تستا بر اساس درسنامه خودش گذاشته...._

----------


## SinaMegapolis

> *
> زمین از الان بخونی  اونم بری دی وی دی بخری  
> کتاب خواستی همون مهر وماه رو بخر زمان کنکور بخونش نه الان*


داداش من گفتم که وقت نمیشه
سال بعد باید تو بازه یک تیر تا ۲۹ اسفند از هر درس یک کتاب تست (ترجیحا جامع) تموم کنم :Yahoo (4): 
این وسط وقتی برای زمین نمی مونه
سال ۱۴۰۰ هم باید بدو بدو جمع بندی کنم فوقش بتونم یه کتاب جیبی بخونم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ash

]اگه درصد شیمیت امسال زیر 80 نیومده(من خودم یازدهمم شیمی که تا الان ابکی بوده)و درصد زیست و ریاضی هم زیر 60 نیومده میتونی به زمین فکر کنی ولی واقعا کار عاقلانه ای نیست به نظرم نهایت ارزشش اینه فصل اول و نیم ساعت روخونی کنی قبل کنکور یدونه یا دوتا بزنی

----------


## Nima_lovee

> ]اگه درصد شیمیت امسال زیر 80 نیومده(من خودم یازدهمم شیمی که تا الان ابکی بوده)و درصد زیست و ریاضی هم زیر 60 نیومده میتونی به زمین فکر کنی ولی واقعا کار عاقلانه ای نیست به نظرم نهایت ارزشش اینه فصل اول و نیم ساعت روخونی کنی قبل کنکور یدونه یا دوتا بزنی


کسی که قصدش داروسازیه عاقلانه ترین کار اینه که زمین رو بخونه تو رتبه ی زیر 3 هزار 50 درصد زمین زیرگروه دو رو هزار تا رتبه پایینتر میاره

----------


## Ash

خب هدفش داروسازی نیست فقط میخواد زمین و بخونه اگه پزشکی و دندون قبول نشد دارو بره

----------


## mlt

_این حرفت برای زیرگروه یک هست
اگه بخوای درمورد زیرگروه 2 این حرفو بزنی مثل اینه بگی زیست نهایتش ارزش داره نصف دهم یه هفته قبل کنکور بخونی
درسته ضریبش1هست زیرگروه 2 ولی وقتی همه یا نمیزنن یا 15_20 میزنن اینجا50درصد خیلیه




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ash


]اگه درصد شیمیت امسال زیر 80 نیومده(من خودم یازدهمم شیمی که تا الان ابکی بوده)و درصد زیست و ریاضی هم زیر 60 نیومده میتونی به زمین فکر کنی ولی واقعا کار عاقلانه ای نیست به نظرم نهایت ارزشش اینه فصل اول و نیم ساعت روخونی کنی قبل کنکور یدونه یا دوتا بزنی


_

----------


## mlt

_این وقت زمین بزاره روی زیست 10تا سوال بیشتر بزنه خیلی براش بهتره تا بیاد زمین بخونه وقتی دارو اولویت اخرشه...البته نظر شخصیه




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ash


خب هدفش داروسازی نیست فقط میخواد زمین و بخونه اگه پزشکی و دندون قبول نشد دارو بره


_

----------

